# Assorted African cichlid



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Okay what do they mean when stores carry assorted fish? Is there a way to find species or what's the deal?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can look at pics. There are some common ones in the tanks, kenyi, yellow lobs, red zebras, etc. Some of the fish are suited for 55s, but many are not (Venustus, livingstoni), research every fish before you buy even if you have to take a pic in a store and post it on the web. 

Stores sell "assorted africans" because they only want to use one tank and one upc. Many serious cichlidophiles will not buy from an "assorted" tank because these fish can and do interbreed and your odds of an ugly hybrid (or fish that throws ugly hybrid fry) are good. IMO, it is better to pay more for a fish that is identified. Some stores buy whatever cichlid is currently cheap wholesale and throw it in the assorted tank, others buy from mixed cichlid ponds.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sadly that's about the only option i have other than ordering. I did pick up two frontsa but the rest were "assorted". Thinking two johhni and two labs from what i can tell. ill try and snag some individual pics when they get a little bigger


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=2


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Lol, emc, not even waiting :lol:
Just throw it out there!


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

That will help! Right now they are only 1.5" or so. hoping i got lucky on my fronts sexes


----------

